# fall time outside :D



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

gonna be the last nice warm day here for awhile, maybe for the season, so i figured we would take advantage of it and go outside!

so we got their harnesses out and took them for a walk to the grocery store (husband needed some food things for making din din)


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

So cute! Love those leaves, too.  It still feels like summer here.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Aww I love the first picture of Tsuka! Cute!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

its been getting cold here, its been around 60-65 average lately, a few times in the 50s. today was 75 though so took advantage of it, next week its dropping to the 50s and a few nights are gonna be freezing point


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Beautiful! Autumn leaves are one of my most favorite things and the birdies look so handsome next to them.


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

What great pictues and it looks like the tiels enjoyed their day out too.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

fall is my favourite season ever! i dont take the heat well so its nice that its starting to cool down lots


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

so adorable. <33


----------



## lethalfire (Aug 29, 2012)

Aww they look soo cute, wish I was good at getting birds to accept harnesses or flight suits.

Did I move to Canada and not know it? This weekend is only going to be in the 50's and Sunday morning they said we could wake up to 20 degree temps. I SOOOOOO want to move south. I can take the heat better than the cold.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

you are very close to me actually, in terms of geography, so yes you are getting the same weather we are over there. i am in south-western ontario. we got up to 110 F this summer here in that heat wave, but into the 90s is more normal for us as the peak temps in the summer here.


----------



## lethalfire (Aug 29, 2012)

Oh wow we are closer than I thought we usually have a couple weeks in the triple digits during summer. This year we had over 45 days of above 90 degrees which isn't normal for US. They r already talking a blizzard in north Dakota and snow in Wisconsin and Michigan. Way too close for me.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

yeah i know, thats why i wanted to take advantage of the nice weather today before it got too cold to bring them out. ive been wanting a REAL winter, not like what happened last winter. it didnt snow here, hardly ever. it was horrible. it was 80F by MARCH which sometimes is still snowy in the early part of the month, so 80F is scary lol


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

got a few more photos uploaded!

got a few more uploaded


----------



## sh.adz (Jul 7, 2012)

Aww! you have adorable birds! how did you train them to wear the harness? was it introduced at a young age? I've considered getting one for Sariya, but the sizing and stuff is a little confusing. is there any chance that they can slip off? that's something i'm really paranoid about. 

How old are your birds? i love the colouring on the bird wearing the blue harness.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

sh.adz said:


> Aww! you have adorable birds! how did you train them to wear the harness? was it introduced at a young age? I've considered getting one for Sariya, but the sizing and stuff is a little confusing. is there any chance that they can slip off? that's something i'm really paranoid about.
> 
> How old are your birds? i love the colouring on the bird wearing the blue harness.


they started wearing harnesses around 6-8 months old, they are almost 3 years old now. 

both of my birds are pearl cockatiels, but males (like the one in the grey harness) lose the pearls and look like normal grey males. females (the one in the blue) keep the spots their whole life. 


mine actually accepted the harnesses right away without problem. both of mine are really tolerant. today some little girl was petting dally's wings and she loved it. 


there is always that chance that something can happen, but it is a VERY small chance if the harness fits right. for the flight suit (the blue harness) a small or medium work for cockatiels. a medium fits dally pretty good, though right now she is a little on the thin side from a heavy molt, so its not fitting as perfect as it did. best bet, if your bird is 90 grams and up, a medium is best, below 90 then a small is better  the other harness (the grey one) i made myself.


get a harness, and test it out INSIDE for awhile. allow the bird to get used to one, let the bird fly in one on the leash, just to be sure it is secure. best way to check safely


----------



## sh.adz (Jul 7, 2012)

6-8 months is a good age? i think its too early to get Sariya one, he hasnt had his first molt yet. I hope i have your luck and he accepts the harness quickly, millet will come in handy for that. I didn't know the males lose their pearls, does it take a few molts or in the first one? means sariya will lose his 

your birds are absolutely gorgeous, and its good you can take them outside, i bet they have loads of fun, they seem to sort of pose for the camera too


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Beautiful pics ! They look lovely and like they really enjoyed being out for the day.X x


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

sh.adz said:


> 6-8 months is a good age? i think its too early to get Sariya one, he hasnt had his first molt yet. I hope i have your luck and he accepts the harness quickly, millet will come in handy for that. I didn't know the males lose their pearls, does it take a few molts or in the first one? means sariya will lose his
> 
> your birds are absolutely gorgeous, and its good you can take them outside, i bet they have loads of fun, they seem to sort of pose for the camera too


you can start at any age, never too early 

tsuka lost most of his with his first molt, how do you know sariya is a boy? does he whistle?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

nassrah said:


> Beautiful pics ! They look lovely and like they really enjoyed being out for the day.X x


they loved it


----------



## sh.adz (Jul 7, 2012)

the breeder i bought him off thought he was a boy because of how vocal he is, and I'm thinking so, he sings to me with heart wings, he does the wolf whistle, is learning 'if your happy and you know it', he says 'hello paulie' (we think he learnt that of paulie) and learning to say 'hello pretty boy'. he whistles pretty much all day.
Looking at your girl makes me wish Sariya was a girl, i adore those markings, its the first tiel i've seen that has pearls like that. she is definitely a stunning bird


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

We're having a snow storm as I type, so no bird outings for me for a few months, unless it's to a parrot club meeting  

Flight suits are awesome - my guys have one and they enjoyed the chance to get out when they had it on. Mind you, it's been some time since I last used it. Time to pull it out again! 

DallyTsuka - awesome pix of the fids again! I always enjoy seeing them


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks vampiric conure, i missed you around! yeah relatives over in alberta said it was snowing over there. maybe i will luck out and it will be cold rain by the time it hits here.


----------

